# Reset - Game Debut Trailer



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2012)

First Video
[YOUTUBE]KLd8kEQJIzw[/YOUTUBE]


Gameplay trailer released a few weeks ago. 





> Unique single player co-op mechanic with 33 individual puzzles to solve
> Gorgeous 16 square km open world island to explore and get lost in
> Smart, haunting but beautiful storyline
> True next gen immersive PC experience enabled by in-house tech Praxis including:
> ...





> We are very proud to present the debut trailer for Reset. Everything you see in the trailer is straight from the in-game engine, no up-ressed textures, geometry or effects. What you see is what you will get. Except hopefully a little bit better since we’re not even in alpha yet. This is however a big milestone for us, and we are going to be concentrating more on the gameplay side of things next.





> The Game
> 
> Reset is a single player co-op first person puzzle game with a strong emphasis on story and atmosphere. The unique game mechanic in Reset is the ability to travel back in time to solve puzzles co-operatively, with yourself.
> 
> ...



Links
RESET Blog

Theory Interactive Ltd.

They are currently raising funds via Indiegogo, Please go ahead and contribute. 

*www.indiegogo.com/projects/reset--4

Note: 


> Finnish law does not allow companies to accept donations without compensation. Therefore we cannot accept contributions without perks. If you want to contribute, please select a perk. Thank you!



The minimum amount is €20 which has a digital copy of the game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

this is very good 
Thanks a lot for posting!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks very nice. As it is being developed by independent devs so it should be in respective section.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2012)

I am very excited as this is a puzzle based game. I played Portal 2 (also a puzzle based game) couple of weeks ago and loved it!!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2012)

looks like wall-e


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Game play trailer released.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2013)

Update the OP, it might confuse some people.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea something like this was in development. Thanks for bringing it to notice!!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Update the OP, it might confuse some people.


Will do



anaklusmos said:


> Wow, I had no idea something like this was in development. Thanks for bringing it to notice!!


Yea. I saw the potential of the game when they released the trailer.. so I liked their Facebook page so I can keep track of their progress. its hard for them, they will be starting a croudfunding campaign, will be putting down some money for them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

excellent


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

The Indiegogo campaign has started.. go ahead and contribute. Reset | Indiegogo


----------

